# Walmart shelves in Springhill, Mansfield, cleared in EBT glitch



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 14, 2013)

> MANSFIELD, LA (KSLA) -
> 
> Shelves in Walmart stores in Springhill and Mansfield, LA were reportedly cleared Saturday night, when the stores allowed purchases on EBT cards even though they were not showing limits.
> 
> ...


http://www.ksla.com/story/23679489/walmart-shelves-in-springhill-mansfield-cleared-in-ebt-glitch

LOL, the "I gots mine!" crowd in action.

I wonder (not really) if the gov will force them to pay what they owe Wally World.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 14, 2013)

If someone goes up to the counter with $700 worth of goods and pays with an EBT card, there's something terribly wrong. Bring back hard food stamps and this situation could be averted. Alternately let each EBT card holder purchase a maximum of $25 worth of necessary supplies untilt the system is back up and running. Shame on Wallyworld for letting this situation happen.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd also say when they phoned wal mart corporate and were told to let them charge anyways some wal mart fat cat was assuming the government would pay those bills and they would have a good sales bump... Hopefully they would arrest him/her as well...


----------



## csb (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 14, 2013)

I would think if you went over your limit this month, that you would loose benefits for the next few month's until you got caught up??? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 14, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> If someone goes up to the counter with $700 worth of goods and pays with an EBT card, there's something terribly wrong. Bring back hard food stamps and this situation could be averted. Alternately let each EBT card holder purchase a maximum of $25 worth of necessary supplies untilt the system is back up and running. Shame on Wallyworld for letting this situation happen.




Better yet, post a sign saying "We're sorry, but our EBT system is currently down. We will be unable to process EBT payments until the system is operational again. Sorry for the inconvenience." They wouldn't do something like this if the debit card system went down, so why do it for anything else?

Also, I assume that they can track what EBT accounts were used during this time. They should give that info to the govt and then those people should not be given any more money on their accounts until they pay back what was spent that night.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

I like shipwrecks plan!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 14, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Better yet, post a sign saying "We're sorry, but our EBT system is currently down. We will be unable to process EBT payments until the system is operational again. Sorry for the inconvenience."




That happened, too.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/10/12/computer-upgrade-blamed-for-nationwide-ebt-system-shutdown-on-saturday/


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 14, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I'd also say when they phoned wal mart corporate and were told to let them charge anyways some wal mart fat cat was assuming the government would pay those bills and they would have a good sales bump... Hopefully they would arrest him/her as well...




That, or they are expecting their theft insurance to cover it.

Also, I approve of the idea of not giving them benefits until it's all paid back.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm guessing once someone figured out the limit, they called a few friends (on their Obamaphones, no doubt), then they called a few friends, then they called....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 15, 2013)

> Lynd said that around 9 p.m. CT on Saturday, a Walmart employee made an announcement on the intercom saying that the computer system had been restored and card limits had returned.* At that time, customers left shopping carts full of food in store aisles.*
> 
> "At that point in time, they knew the jig was up and they couldn't purchase what they wanted to," Lynd said.




http://gma.yahoo.com/walmart-shelves-emptied-food-stamp-shopping-spree-171042474--abc-news-topstories.html

Love that mentality! Those are the folks we're supporting....


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 15, 2013)

Never would have happened if they still gave out government cheese, butter and peanut butter rather than this fancy WIC and EBT they have now days.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Oct 15, 2013)

The government cheese was awesome...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't remember the cheese taste, I just remember a huge big block in the fridge... and a gagundo can of peanut butter... to this day I refuse to buy chunky peanut butter...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2013)

> The chain has no regrets even though Louisiana's Department of Children and Family Services said food stamp recipients should have been limited to $50 each during the emergency and that Walmart will have to pay the difference.
> 
> Lundberg declined to comment about how much the company may have lost or why it did not follow the emergency $50 limit.




http://abcnews.go.com/Business/walmart-food-stamp-shopping-spree-choice/story?id=20579980

I guess Walmart, a company that makes scads of money off food stamp purchases, knows that Uncle Sugar will cover the costs.


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2013)

How do people live like this? When is it okay to steal from someone because the system isn't working?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Do you remember what happened in New Orleans during Hurricane Katrina? Basically the same type of people....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2013)

csb said:


> How do people live like this? When is it okay to steal from someone because the system isn't working?




Welfare defined succinctly by csb.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2013)

Lemmings


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2013)

Lemmings don't count on government taking money from others to support their existence.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 16, 2013)

Why do I feel embarrassed by this? Seriously, makes me feel sick to know people can do something like that. uke:


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Lemmings don't count on government taking money from others to support their existence.




they follow each other off the cliff and do things that every one else is doing assuming it is okay and everything will be alright with out fully understanding the consequences of their actions in advance to making the decisions


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2013)

Lemming suicide is fiction. The Mouse killed them!

http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/lemmings.asp


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2013)

regardless, the ideology is established and often referred to so the common knowledge is enough to make a point weather true or not


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2013)

You're right. I was being pedantic.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2013)

... that happens a lot around here...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2013)

The truth is that I love bringing up that story. The Mouse isn't so nice.

Can't wait to see Escape from Tomorrow.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 16, 2013)

Folks might be totally unable to work yet very quick and resourceful when it comes to fraud.


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2013)

I wouldn't even be able to think about this. If you came up to me on what I thought was a normal shopping trip and told me I could have ANYTHING in the store, but I needed to be fast about it, I would freeze. I think I'd buy a bunch of cereal, now that I've thought a little bit about it, but I just couldn't fill a cart really fast before the system came back up. I also couldn't leave the full cart in the aisle if I suddenly found out the time was up. I put things away in stores all the time and never leave my cart loose in the parking lot. I just really cannot wrap my mind around this thinking.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2013)

csb said:


> I wouldn't even be able to think about this. If you came up to me on what I thought was a normal shopping trip and told me I could have ANYTHING in the store, but I needed to be fast about it, I would freeze*. I think I'd buy a bunch of cereal,* now that I've thought a little bit about it, but I just couldn't fill a cart really fast before the system came back up. I also couldn't leave the full cart in the aisle if I suddenly found out the time was up. I put things away in stores all the time and never leave my cart loose in the parking lot. I just really cannot wrap my mind around this thinking.




What the hell is wrong with you?

_*BEER!!!!*_


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't even be able to think about this. If you came up to me on what I thought was a normal shopping trip and told me I could have ANYTHING in the store, but I needed to be fast about it, I would freeze*. I think I'd buy a bunch of cereal,* now that I've thought a little bit about it, but I just couldn't fill a cart really fast before the system came back up. I also couldn't leave the full cart in the aisle if I suddenly found out the time was up. I put things away in stores all the time and never leave my cart loose in the parking lot. I just really cannot wrap my mind around this thinking.
> ...


wrong....BACON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




WE'RE BOTH RIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2013)

There are no liquor sales in grocery stores in my state. Bacon, though, is something I could get behind. Also, enough frozen fruit to open my own smoothie place. That shit's expensive.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2013)

csb said:


> There are no liquor sales in grocery stores in my state.




:blink:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > There are no liquor sales in grocery stores in my state.
> ...


Grocery stores (Super Target &amp; Walmart are in the category too) can only sell CAB's with a 3.2% max alcohol content here in CO. Very few people actually buy alcohol outside of liquor stores here because even the Coors Light is watered down (more than usual)...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > There are no liquor sales in grocery stores in my state.
> ...




I know.

[crosses WY off the in the cabin in the woods search]

Philistines.


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2013)

Shouldn't you be moonshining in the woods?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2013)

^ talk to EG for that....LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2013)

csb said:


> Shouldn't you be moonshining in the woods?


That's the problem. He'll be moonshinin' but he ain't got no store to sell it for him...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2013)

and just when I became a fan of Yuengling, I learn they dont sell it West of the Mississippi 

Georgia just made it "legal" a few years ago....


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> and just when I became a fan of Yuengling, I learn they dont sell it West of the Mississippi
> 
> Georgia just made it "legal" a few years ago....




You can do whatever you want to your wife, just keep it behind closed doors.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ talk to EG for that....LOL


Shhhhhh!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 17, 2013)

csb said:


> Shouldn't you be moonshining in the woods?




I don't like whiskey.



> and just when I became a fan of Yuengling, I learn they dont sell it West of the Mississippi




That's good stuff.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah my new state doesn't sell beer or any other alcohol in the grocery stores and all the package stores in town close before I'm ready to head to the store and get some beer, so I haven't actually had any beer here except at my in laws place, they usually have a couple beers in the fridge when I go over.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > There are no liquor sales in grocery stores in my state.
> ...


The only place to buy beer/wine/liquor here in MA is the package store.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2013)

Umm...what the heck is a package store?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Umm...what the heck is a package store?


okay i'm not the only one who didn't know...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2013)

I figured it was maybe a liquor store, which appears to be the case.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 17, 2013)

package store = ABC store = liquor store

depending on the state they carry different things...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2013)

package stores around here are the fedex/kinkos stores, or the box and go sort of places.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 17, 2013)

Package store sounds rather dirty. Like, "hey, baby, wanna buy my package?"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 17, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> package store = ABC store = liquor store
> 
> depending on the state they carry different things...




You left out red dot store.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2013)

Um, our liquor stores have drive thrus. Does that count?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2013)

some of ours do too!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2013)

We have one of those "mega" liquor stores that claim to have almost anything available. It even has a "bomb-shelter" where there is an entire room dedicated to bombers...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot the term was unique to the New England area. Yes the "packie" is what we call the beer/liquor store.

A quick google search providfede this background

http://anarmchairacademic.wordpress.com/2013/01/26/from-puritan-to-packie/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2013)

Pretty much the only liquor store on the north side of town:

http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/bubbles-liquor-world-castle-rock?select=023kq76PIjOBK4wa9MUGDg#023kq76PIjOBK4wa9MUGDg

In picture #5 of the above link, on the top right part of the floor plan is the cooler area. The double doors on it lead to the bomber room.

I have been going to this store for over 2 years and I have yet to venture to the left half of the store (never been left of the "Champange" circle)...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> package stores around here are the fedex/kinkos stores, or the box and go sort of places.


Yup, basically. Or a UPS Store.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2013)

Some of our stores are called package liquor...Mingle's Package Liquor Store or Goofy's Tavern and Package Liquor. I think of it more as a place to buy liquor that also has a bar attached.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2013)

it just became legal to buy beer in Georgia on sunday last year!

unless of course you had a military ID and then you could buy it on Base /Post but dont let your friends know that cause they will often times beg you to buy booze for them on Sundays... #premium


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


The packy!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 17, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> it just became legal to buy beer in Georgia on sunday last year!
> 
> unless of course you had a military ID and then you could buy it on Base /Post but dont let your friends know that cause they will often times beg you to buy booze for them on Sundays... #premium


Yup.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

In VA, you could buy beer and wine in the grocery store or gas station any day of the week until a certain time, 2am I think. Hard liquor only at the ABC which is a state agency VA Alcohol Beverage Control. In San Fran, beer, wine, hard liquor, and if you knew the right people, drugs, sex, and hit men at the grocery store, Wahlgreens, cvs, and privately owned liquor stores on almost literally every block until 2 am I think. But you can't get any alcohol at a gas station. In CT, only place you can get any alcohol is at the package stores. IIRC, Florida was very similar to Virginia except hard liquor stores were not state controlled.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 18, 2013)

In Alabama it is the simliar except package stores are privately owned and regulated by the state... so the are often attached to the gas station at least around where I lived


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 18, 2013)

I was fascinated to find that in Heflin AL ("Heflin ain't no picnic," I was warned), you wee not allowed to buy cold beer. Only room temperature.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 18, 2013)

Around here the grocery stores sell alcohol but the most common place to pick it up is the gas station. Fill 'er up and get one for the road! And a pack of smokes and a lottery ticket. And some doritos with your EBT.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2013)

around here you can buy alcohol just about everywhere, grocery store, gas station liquor store. The liquor stores are usually one stop shop for all of ones vices...alcohol/smokes/lottery/nuddy magazines etc...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 18, 2013)

Up until 1994, all retailers had to be closed on Sundays becasue fo the Blue Laws. Packies were always closed. Packies on the NH border started complaining becasue they lost business to the stores in the neighboring state. MA relaxed the law and allowed packies within 10 miles of the border to open for a few hours on Sunday. Then the stores inboard of the 10 mile limit complained and the law as relaxed further to allow stores to be open throughout the state.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> around here you can buy alcohol just about everywhere, grocery store, gas station liquor store. The liquor stores are usually one stop shop for all of ones vices...alcohol/smokes/lottery/nuddy magazines etc...


Same deal to the north as well. Gets even more interesting as you get toward northern WI. Because then there are fireworks next to the liquor isles. I can't see how that is anything but an awesome idea!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2013)

i'm sure if they were legal in IL there would be fireworks sold too.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sapper said:


> In VA, you could buy beer and wine in the grocery store or gas station any day of the week until a certain time, 2am I think. Hard liquor only at the ABC which is a state agency VA Alcohol Beverage Control. In San Fran, beer, wine, hard liquor, and if you knew the right people, drugs, sex, and hit men at the grocery store, Wahlgreens, cvs, and privately owned liquor stores on almost literally every block until 2 am I think. But you can't get any alcohol at a gas station. In CT, only place you can get any alcohol is at the package stores. IIRC, Florida was very similar to Virginia except hard liquor stores were not state controlled.


I recall in Florida that Albertson's and the like would always have a small booze store attached, with its own entrance and hours. Couldn't sell hard stuff in the big, main part of the store.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 18, 2013)

There are no "bottle shop" restrictions here in Michigan. A retailer like Meijer will sell everything in one big box store.

I will admit to buying a fifth, Trojans and 9mm ammo in one Meijer purchase. 

The clerk didn't bat an eye and gave me the usual "did you find everything you were looking for?" 

I replied, "I think you are out of bottle rockets."


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 19, 2013)

ALBin517 said:


> There are no "bottle shop" restrictions here in Michigan. A retailer like Meijer will sell everything in one big box store.
> 
> I will admit to buying a fifth, Trojans and 9mm ammo in one Meijer purchase.
> 
> ...


 :appl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2013)

I liked NH, where you could stock up at the rest area on the Interstate. Talk about one for the road.

ND is pretty lax. You can buy it in the grocery store but it's a separate entity with separate cash registers. No sales in gas stations or quickie marts though.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 19, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > There are no "bottle shop" restrictions here in Michigan. A retailer like Meijer will sell everything in one big box store.
> ...


Yeah, I wish Meijer sold bottle rockets... I buy pretty much everything there too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 8, 2013)

Update:



> BATON ROUGE - The State Department of Child and Family Services announed Wednesday that it will try to disqualify Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) recipients suspected of intentionally making purchases that exceeded their limit during a computer outage in mid-October.
> 
> Several EBT users were allowed by at least two big box stores to make unlimited purchases and some purchased food that far exceeded their limits, according to the Dept. of Children and Family Services.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwltv.com/news/State-will-try-to-disqualify-SNAP-recipients-who-abused-EBT-cards-230897271.html


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 8, 2013)

Big show for the non-EBT card holders. They aren't going to disquailfy anyone and instead will waste more tax payer money with these "hearings". They should take the other approach. Immediately disqualify these individuals thieves, make them reapply for benefits, and then deny the applications.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 8, 2013)

they have to follow some sort of procedure or the thieves will call foul and sue the government.


----------



## csb (Nov 8, 2013)




----------

